# Non Copyrighted T-Shirt Models



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone know of any free sets of t-shirt models to place designs on? I found this link but am not sure if I would be allowed to use them.

T Shirt Design Templates And Guidelines

What about google images? This brings up a ton of options but can I use them unless it explicitly says not to? Thanks


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

bigred023 said:


> Does anyone know of any free sets of t-shirt models to place designs on? I found this link but am not sure if I would be allowed to use them.
> 
> T Shirt Design Templates And Guidelines
> 
> What about google images? This brings up a ton of options but can I use them unless it explicitly says not to? Thanks


If you mean the people I doubt it would be. That company either paid them to model or is employees so don't think it be cool or smart business to use them.

As for google NO. Someone owns the copyrights to them. Only way is if they say you CAN.

Check out advancedartist website. He had at one time a tshirt and model that was free for use. Or I believe it was free for use. 

Oh hell I couldn't recall so to double check myself went and found it myself. Heres the link.
advancedtshirts.com - Tshirt Templates Comps


----------



## wangwendy (Jan 18, 2014)

bigred023 said:


> Does anyone know of any free sets of t-shirt models to place designs on? I found this link but am not sure if I would be allowed to use them.
> 
> T Shirt Design Templates And Guidelines
> 
> What about google images? This brings up a ton of options but can I use them unless it explicitly says not to? Thanks


Search for t shirt mockups online. You can buy the photoshop files. It's not very expensive.


----------



## prolinesinc (Sep 25, 2013)

In google images advanced settings you can search for images with or without usage rights


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Look on GraphicRiver.net for T-Shirt Mockups.


----------

